# STRAWBERRY FLIES AND LURES ONLY?



## catch22 (Feb 26, 2009)

I fished the Berry on Sunday, 10-18. As we drove into Chicken Creek West I noticed a sign that said flies and artificials and catch and release. I have never seen this signpost before. Does anyone have info on this or has anyone noticed this sign? I am a fly guy anyway and rarely keep a fish anyway. Too much trouble for me and I like to spend a day on the pond and have absolutely nothing to show for the day. I actually am too lazy to take even a picture. If I have a stupid day or a stupendous day of fishing, its my business alone.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

They may not have posted the sign before, but these rules have applied for since at least 2008.

Page 29 of the Proclamation:

(b) Strawberry River and its tributaries upstream from USFS Road 124 (Bull Springs Road) to its headwaters, Co-op Creek and its tributaries upstream from US-40 to its headwaters, Soldier Creek, Coal Canyon, Cow Hollow, Trout Creek, Sage Creek, *Chicken Creek*, Little Co-op Creek, Clyde Creek, Mud Creek, Bryants Fork, Horse Creek, Chipman Creek, Trail Hollow, Broad Hollow, Pine Hollow, Badger Hollow and Road Hollow.
CLOSED May 15 through 6 a.m. on the • second Saturday of July and Sept. 1 through 6 a.m. on the second Saturday of October.
CATCH AND RELEASE ONLY (all fish must be • immediately released, fishing with fish in possession is illegal).
ARTIFICIAL FLIES AND LURES ONLY (Use or • possession of bait while fishing is illegal).


----------



## catch22 (Feb 26, 2009)

The strange thing is that the sign is unclear about the stream. It is behind the pay slot and not really near the stream. I will have to look at it again the next time I am up there. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The signs have been there for years.
The reservoir isn't included though, just the river and tribs.


----------



## Dodger (Oct 20, 2009)

They may have posted a new sign for the tributaries in the area you are talking about. I've seen signs around some tributaries before but I can't remember specifically where.

But I mostly fish the reservoir so I haven't really paid as much attention.


----------

